# Internet down graded by ship dropping anchor on the cable



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-17179544
Unknown vessel drop it anchor on the Cable.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Some years ago on a cable laying vessel we did a repair job on a severed cable between Sweden and Finland in the Gulf of Bothnia. Apparently a tug which was towing a barge could drop the barge's stern anchor remotely using a certain radio frequency. The story goes that a young lad in Finland was flying a model aeroplane on the beach, somehow the frequency he was using caused interference and let go the kedge anchor on the barge causing the damage.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

We had a similar problem here in the States,nobody could find out why their garage doors were opening and closing on this one street,after expert after expert looked at the sending units they found out it was a kid with his remote racing car in the next street.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

There was a major outage in the Mediterranean in 2008 when three cables were cut by ships anchors. Services between Europe, the Middle East and Asia were badly disrupted.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7222536.stm


----------

